# 189-Checklist of documents



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Lets list all documents that an applicant of subclass-189 may have to give during process.
This checlist will help us determine all requirements ahead and figure out if any of the following documents have any discrepency like any spelling mistake, data change etc and we can correc them earlier without wasting time when demanded.

1)Passport bio page.(Medical, Visa and CDR)
2)Degree (CDR)
3)Transcript (CDR)
4)CV(CDR)
5)Experience Letter(CDR)

If you know others, please list.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> Lets list all documents that an applicant of subclass-189 may have to give during process.
> This checlist will help us determine all requirements ahead and figure out if any of the following documents have any discrepency like any spelling mistake, data change etc and we can correc them earlier without wasting time when demanded.
> 
> 1)Passport bio page.(Medical, Visa and CDR)
> ...


Passport
Medical Certificate
PCC
Birth Certificate
Diploma/Degree Certificate
Employment Certificates like Offer, Relieving letter
Payslips
Bank Statement
Reference letter
TAX documents
IELTS Certificate
Form 80

Above are the generic documents which are required from start till the end. Hope I did not miss anything.

Regards
Amit


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

What is PCC?
Brithcetificate is option?Right?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> What is PCC?
> Brithcetificate is option?Right?


PCC is Police or Penal clearance certificate
Birth certificate is optional if you have other age proof documents....like passport


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

6)JD's signed by your boss(Optional)
Any more document?Please suggest?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> 6)JD's signed by your boss(Optional)
> Any more document?Please suggest?


hi buddy,

i would like to undermine few more details and i don't know whether you know this or not.

1. Education certificates:

SSLC (10th standard) mark sheet
HSC (12th mark sheet)
Degree certificate
Consolidated mark sheet for degree
Provisional certificate
Transcripts for degree 

2. Employment credentials:

Job offer letter
appointment letter
experience letter
relieving letter
letter of job roles and responsibilities(job description)
recommendation letter
salary increment letter
letter of promotion
appreciation letters

3. other key documents as mentioned by fellows in previous replies.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## pink7231 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi All,
Could you please advise what are the documents we require if you are in Australia since past 5 years..I think salary slips and income tax return is not applicable..any suggestion please ??

Many thanks


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i would like to undermine few more details and i don't know whether you know this or not.
> 
> ...


Hi sathya

Just curious how do you plan to submit salary slips? 4per year and the respective bank statement?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hi sathya
> 
> Just curious how do you plan to submit salary slips? 4per year and the respective bank statement?


hi samkalu,

as my experience is 5years+, i can't submit pay slips for all months and hence planning to submit 4 pay slips per year. However, i have form 16 and bank statements for this period with which i can manage. I don't think we need to submit salary slips for all months as this doesn't make any sense.

looking to gear up for visa lodging within 2 more days.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi samkalu,
> 
> as my experience is 5years+, i can't submit pay slips for all months and hence planning to submit 4 pay slips per year. However, i have form 16 and bank statements for this period with which i can manage. I don't think we need to submit salary slips for all months as this doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


All the best. Btw if you have time hope you can post some info about form types to submit and there purpose.

Good luck.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

anyo more documents expected?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yahoo, paid visa application fees*

Hi buddies,

i paid the visa application fees last night through icici bank's travel card and joined as member in "waiting game".

I faced may difficulties for making this payment and am glad now that id di it finally.

Thanks a lot for all your support and many of companions have given me a hand to tackle this problem and i am grateful to them.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> i paid the visa application fees last night through icici bank's travel card and joined as member in "waiting game".
> 
> ...


Sathiya ur planning to upload scanned originals right?


----------



## DEVESH_27 (Jan 18, 2013)

How to upload documents:
Should I club all the companies employment letter as one file?
All the salary slip as one file?
All the reference letter as one file?
........

Or you guys are uploading in some other way?


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i would like to undermine few more details and i don't know whether you know this or not.
> 
> ...


They need ALL the stated employment docs to verify?? I have 4+ yrs of experience. Do i need to submit all salary slips??


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

DEVESH_27 said:


> How to upload documents:
> Should I club all the companies employment letter as one file?
> All the salary slip as one file?
> All the reference letter as one file?
> ...


Hi Devesh,
It actually does not matter at all. You can provide all the documents separately as well. Just in case you are combining all the documents together, please keep in mind none of the files you are trying to upload should be more than 5MB(I think that is the limit).

Hope this helps...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

cooluno said:


> Hi Devesh,
> It actually does not matter at all. You can provide all the documents separately as well. Just in case you are combining all the documents together, please keep in mind none of the files you are trying to upload should be more than 5MB(I think that is the limit).
> 
> Hope this helps...


You should combine all relevant document in one file..because, I saw many applicants who holds all document on hand including PCC, but they couldn't uploaded all, as they had reached to maximum limit, which is 60.

I merged all relevant document in one file, being cautious, that file should be less than 5 MB.

Good Luck..
Akshay


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sam2304 said:


> They need ALL the stated employment docs to verify?? I have 4+ yrs of experience. Do i need to submit all salary slips??


hi,

4 monthly pay slips per year (one pay slip in 3 months) is more than sufficient to upload. no need to submit all salary slips for 4 years. 

sathiya


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I have uploaded all the salary slips,form16 of all the companies i worked for.
Except 1 company which was my job for which i do not have my salary slips. This was during 2008-2009.
Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies i worked for?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have uploaded all the salary slips,form16 of all the companies i worked for.
> Except 1 company which was my job for which i do not have my salary slips. This was during 2008-2009.
> Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies i worked for?


Only if you've claimed points for that work period.

Unless and until you absolutely can't submit salary slips, tax docs or salary deposits, try to get a detail salary statement from that company summarizing the pay breakdowns over the entire work period.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have submitted the Form 16 and will pitch in for a detailed break down of salary slips(income generated)
thanks


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Only if you've claimed points for that work period.
> 
> Unless and until you absolutely can't submit salary slips, tax docs or salary deposits, try to get a detail salary statement from that company summarizing the pay breakdowns over the entire work period.


Hello Sunlight11,

I have uploaded Bank Statements which show up the Salary credited transactions.
I will also try to get salary slips by talking to my first Organization as a precaution.


----------



## Rokar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All

Regarding the docs to be uploaded, do we need to get all the documents attested by notary and then upload it as a pdf files or attestation is not required?

regards

Karthik


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Rokar said:


> Hi All
> 
> Regarding the docs to be uploaded, do we need to get all the documents attested by notary and then upload it as a pdf files or attestation is not required?
> 
> ...


If you are uploading the original colour copy then notary is not required. But notarize the document if it is a xerox of the original.
All documents should be uploaded in PDF format only.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Rokar (May 14, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> If you are uploading the original colour copy then notary is not required. But notarize the document if it is a xerox of the original.
> All documents should be uploaded in PDF format only.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Thanks for the response Amit and Sathiya,

Is it ok that we get the attestation from any notary officer, or is there any specification to that part as well.

As i heard from one of my friend who got the visa, that he was advised to get the notary attestation from a Judge.

Please help me on this part.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rokar said:


> Thanks for the response Amit and Sathiya,
> 
> Is it ok that we get the attestation from any notary officer, or is there any specification to that part as well.
> 
> ...


hello,

it is not mandatory to get notarization from a judge. Notarization from a lawyer is more than sufficient on condition that he is working as a professional lawyer yet and not the retired ones .(ha ha ha).

sathiya


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> If you are uploading the original colour copy then notary is not required. But notarize the document if it is a xerox of the original.
> All documents should be uploaded in PDF format only.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Hi..small correction..the document format should be doc, PDF, JPEG, and many others..given on dibp website..but PDF is most convenient.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi..small correction..the document format should be doc, PDF, JPEG, and many others..given on dibp website..but PDF is most convenient.


Yeah true....thanks for the correction

Amit


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I uploaded the single page docs (3 of them) in PNG format, and multipage ones in PDF.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I have lodged an application and just waiting for CO allocation now. Can anyone shed light on Form 80. All my other documents are complete but I heard about Form 80 from somebody. Is it mandatory for everyone? Someone suggested uploading everything before CO allocation which expedites the process. Can someone help regarding this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged an application and just waiting for CO allocation now. Can anyone shed light on Form 80. All my other documents are complete but I heard about Form 80 from somebody. Is it mandatory for everyone? Someone suggested uploading everything before CO allocation which expedites the process. Can someone help regarding this. Thanks in advance.



I filled and plan to upload it around next week. Seems like most of the people were requested to give it.


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

In form 80 for educational qualification...from which level to start?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam2304 said:


> In form 80 for educational qualification...from which level to start?


I started from 10.
So my application included details about 10th, Diploma and Engineering.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I started from 10.
> So my application included details about 10th, Diploma and Engineering.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


What did you mention in date from for 10? From the time you joined school or wen you were promoted to 10


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam2304 said:


> What did you mention in date from for 10? From the time you joined school or wen you were promoted to 10


Mention as per your school leaving certificate
I was in the same school for close to 10 years but for some reason my LC shows from 1992 to 1998. May be they just declared secondary education i.e. after 5th till 10th grade. 
So I mentioned as per the LC. You may also do the same. You may include primary education if you want.
I think these guys are more keen on education part post secondary education, starting from higher secondary to graduation or post graduation.

Regards
Amit


----------

